# Tarantulas in Kansas



## vio220 (Feb 25, 2009)

I live in the country just outside of Wichita, Kansas.  Supposedly the A. Hentzi is in the southern half of kansas, but I have never seen a wild tarantula in my life.  Has anyone ever seen any in this area, or come to scout out some wild ones?


----------



## stonemantis (Feb 25, 2009)

I have seen them in Southern Missouri/Northern Oklahoma in May-August when I hunted over a year ago. They where mostly wandering males. It is quite possible they could have migrated that far north from Oklahoma. 

If you hunt in June (That's the peak IMO) in that area you might possibly find a few. I don't know 100% though.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 25, 2009)

not sure about kansas but here in southern missouri you seel lots of wandering males...i lucked out and got a mature female from abuddy but i personally havent ever seen a female aroud here. though i here branson is got lots of them


----------



## cagey (Feb 25, 2009)

Considering that armadillos are migrating more and more north, it is very possible that tarantulas are as well.  (I was shocked at the number of armadillo carcasses I saw on my last trip down to Branson!)


----------



## vio220 (Feb 25, 2009)

well I see live armadillos around my house at least once a year


----------



## Brent H. (Feb 25, 2009)

They are there - but it is the northern limit to their distribution and they will by default be less abundant that in other areas.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 25, 2009)

My friend caught me an A. chalcodes in central OK.  I don't know how far north they go though.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Feb 26, 2009)

it's all about the eight-legged ones here @ AB, but commenting on the armadillos, they have made it all the way up to extreme southern Indiana and Illinois.  I wish I could say the same for hentzi .  I have been to TX several times and never seen a T, but I was always there during late- summer. I hope to be there in June of this year & perhaps that will increase my chances of seeing a T.  I asked around and people said that they observe Ts mainly from May - June in TX.  And is not the best time to see hentzi in Missouri during September?


----------



## pandinus (Feb 26, 2009)

i have caught several A. hentzi out in a field in El Dorado, as well as numerous collared lizards, scorpions, and centipedes, etc. there is actually now a wichita area arachnid gropu i've started, if you want, PM me and i'll send you the details. this spring i plan on arranging a collecting trip to the area i mentioned before.




John


----------



## cagey (Feb 26, 2009)

vio220 said:


> well I see live armadillos around my house at least once a year


Heh.  I have lived in Kansas my entire life and have yet to see a copperhead, rattler or tornado, for that matter.  However, I have seen plenty box turtles.


----------



## Zach Valois (Feb 26, 2009)

cagey said:


> Heh.  I have lived in Kansas my entire life and have yet to see a copperhead, rattler or tornado, for that matter.  However, I have seen plenty box turtles.


 I bet you got some cool frogs and toads. Do know if you get any Gastrophrynae species?


----------



## pandinus (Feb 26, 2009)

Zach Valois said:


> I bet you got some cool frogs and toads. Do know if you get any Gastrophrynae species?


yes we do. i find them in the same habitat i collect T's in. i havent presonally seen any sharing burrows, but ive heard that these species do. most of the T's ive caught have been because they were out in the open, yet suprisingly enough, none were males.




John


----------



## codykrr (Feb 26, 2009)

hhaha....you can find henzis all over here and south(springfield to branson) very easily through april to october!.....if you want to find scorps and henzi here in missouri go to tablerock lake in branson there everywhere even in peoples bathtubs or campsite...as for armidillos i have 2 that i feed dog food regularly haha and cagey.....never seen a tornado huh...well better hurry here we just had 2 touch down about 5 min ago...(marshfield mo) i love chasing them! and Also Brian s can help you find henzi too. he lives in taney county....about 45 min south of me he finds C. vittatus (scorps) and henzi alot. oh....and not sure when but there is going to be the MOTEG bug hunt around may or june not sure where its going to bethis year(wheres brian s?!) also if nothing else and your down and round my turf...send me a pm and we can meet and ill take you to some glades i know of.


----------



## Toogledoo (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for bring this back up. Just wondering if there are any more Kansas members on here. I've caught MM A. Hentzis around where I live in SW Kansas.


----------

